

Vibe.d - Asynchronous I/O that doesn't get in your way (Dlang) - gmcabrita
http://vibed.org/

======
he_the_great
Original Announcement:
<http://forum.dlang.org/post/jncc7h$3161$1@digitalmars.com>

------
klickverbot
If it even remotely lives up to its promises, I can't wait to take a closer
look at it – implementing a Socket.IO server should be a great first project…

